# Leiseres System durch AiO/WaKü ?



## CadCad (21. Februar 2021)

Hey Leute

Mein System läuft ansich recht sorglos vor sich hin, Temps sind auch gut und alles recht leise.
Und da kommt der kleine Knick, mein CPU Lüfter (Amd Prism).
Der säuselt dann doch mal "dominant" mit 1300u , wenn die cpu mal heißer wurde 
Sprich wenn die CPU mal über 65° geht , wobei mehr als 70° sowieso nie drin sind.

Wie weit würde da ne Wakü ne Möglichkeit schaffen, die Lärmquelle zu vermindern ?

Meine Überlegung da ist, wenn die Wakü/Aio auf 30-50% nur laufen muss und die CPU kühl zu halten, ob die dann nicht leiser ist als mein Prism mit 1300u


----------



## doodlez (21. Februar 2021)

ich würde sagen eine AIO ist etwas lauter im Idle aber natürlich leiser wenn  dann Power gefragt wird, gerade bei ne AIO auf einer Grafikkarte wirst du den Unterschied doch recht schnell merken


----------



## flx23 (21. Februar 2021)

Wenn du es leise haben willst und Geld keine Rolle spielt kauf dir einen Dark rock 4 Pro oder einen noctua NH 15 
Damit läuft meine 3900 im idle passiv und bei voller Leistung (Prime 95) ist er immer noch extrem leise. 

Mit einer aoi kommst du an diesen Geräuschpegel quasi nicht hin


----------



## Albatros1 (21. Februar 2021)

oder nen Fuma2, den ich bevorzuge.
Wasser ist nicht per se leiser, kann auch lauter sein. Aber auf jeden Fall mehr Arbeit und Kosten.


----------



## doedelmeister (21. Februar 2021)

Mit ner AiO kommt man nur minimal unter die Temperaturen eines Dark Rock Pro4 oder Noctua NH15 ist aber in der Regel deutlich lauter. Man hat im Radiator 2-4 Lüfter die alleine schon relativ schnell drehen müssen um genug Druck zu erzeugen. Plus noch die Pumpe die oft genug auch nicht wirklich leise arbeitet.

Ne Custom Wakü ist Leistungsfähiger aber auch mit allem halt zig mal teurer.

Imo sind die meisten Leute mit ner normalen Luftkühlung besser beraten. Ist leiser, weniger Störanfällig (Korrosion, Undichtigkeit, Pumpenausfall etc.) und günstiger.


----------



## Cosmas (21. Februar 2021)

Brocken 3, wenns stylischer sein soll, Brocken BE oder WE, relativ günstig und dem Prism um Lichtjahre voraus in Sachen Kühlleistung und "Leisigkeit".
Dazu gute WLP, also alles ab Arctic MX-4 (2019 Edition).
Den kann man theoretisch permanent unter Voller Power laufen lassen, hören wird man den dennoch quasi nicht, mit knapp über 900RPM.


----------



## NerdFlanders (22. Februar 2021)

Spiel erst mal mit der Lüfterkurve, 80C sind kein Problem


----------



## buggs001 (22. Februar 2021)

DarkRockPro4 oder NH15 für einen Ryzen 2600, finde ich schon arg übers Ziel geschossen.
Ein Brocken 3 ist sicher gut und leise, wobei eine Nummer kleiner immer noch um vieles leiser als der Prism ist.









						Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced ab € 30,29 (2023) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Österreich
					

✔ Preisvergleich für Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Advanced ✔ Bewertungen ✔ Produktinfo ⇒ Bauart: Tower-Kühler • Abmessungen mit Lüfter: 130x159x74mm (BxHxT) • Lüfter: 1x 130x130x25mm, 500-1500rp… ✔ CPU-Kühler ✔ Testberichte ✔ Günstig kaufen




					geizhals.at
				



Den habe ich meiner Tochter auf Ihren 2600er gebaut.
Kühlt gut und ist leise.


----------



## cx19 (22. Februar 2021)

Für einen 2600 reicht uach ein BeQuiet Pure Rock oder ein Rure Rock Slim. Die sind auch sehr leise.


----------



## CadCad (22. Februar 2021)

danke für eure Vorschläge zu den Towerkühlern , aber habt ihr euch dabei auch mal gefragt wieso nen Prism rein kam? ik sag mal RGB  / Optik in nem Case mit Window 
(hätte man drauf kommen können, RGB Ram + RGB Kühler)

daher war die Frage  auch , ob ne AiO oder ne Wakü für die CPU auf 30-50% gedrosselt wohl leiser wäre.

Nebeneffekt wäre ne optische Aufwertung des Ganzen.
deswegen hat meine RX570 auch schon RGB Lüfter drauf von der Nitro


----------



## Slanzi (22. Februar 2021)

CadCad schrieb:


> danke für eure Vorschläge zu den Towerkühlern , aber habt ihr euch dabei auch mal gefragt wieso nen Prism rein kam? ik sag mal RGB  / Optik in nem Case mit Window
> (hätte man drauf kommen können, RGB Ram + RGB Kühler)
> 
> daher war die Frage  auch , ob ne AiO oder ne Wakü für die CPU auf 30-50% gedrosselt wohl leiser wäre.
> ...



Entsprechend gedrosselt kann eine AiO leiser sein, meine ist leiser als jeder LuKü den ich hatte, vorher war es ein Prolimatech Genesis mit Fractal Design 140er Lufis auf 5 V. 

Die AiO jetzt ist definitiv leiser, auch mit Standardlüftern, diese laufen aber auch im Idle knapp über Anlaufspannung.
Pumpe ist eben noch ein Thema, diese kann man immer mal hören, im Falle der Eisbaer Aurora aber auch auf 12V nicht hörbar in meinem Gehäuse - ohne Dämmung. Dazu alle anderen Lüfter im Idle auf ca. 200-300 rpm - unhörbar der PC, unter Last nicht lauter als meine per undervolting und angepasster Lüfterkurve relativ leise GPU.

Guck halt dass du direkt eine ordentlich leise oder entsprechend drosselbare AiO kaufst - oder eben auf eine selbst zusammengestellte WaKü setzt. 

Ich finde es aber immer schwierig wie schnell in diesem Forum pauschal Lukü als sowieso nahezu immer leiser vorausgesetzt wird - für mich klingt das immer so, als wäre so manche Entwicklung am Markt und die inzwischen doch ganz guten Komplettlösungen vergessen worden. Mit einer 360er zum Beispiel hast du defacto oft einfach mehr Luft nach oben für Optimierungen - die müssen aber vorgenommen werden.

Auf Standardeinstellungen fährst du mit Luftkühler meistens simpler und besser. und in 99% der Fälle fährst du auch günstiger mit Luftkühlung - das ist auch ein Argument.


----------



## soulstyle (22. Februar 2021)

Also ich habe mir letztes Jahr zum ersten mal eine Wasserkühlung gekauft (AIO).
Ich kann sagen, dass die deutlich leiser ist als meine bisherigen Mittelklasse Luftkühler waren..

Du kannst natürlich die AIO weiter optimieren indem Du beispielsweise auch leisere Lüfter auf die Radiatoren setzt,
360er Radiator nutzt usw.

Auch wenn eine Aio nicht leiser wäre als die guten Luftkühler, finde ich persönlich, das eine AIO viel wertiger aussieht als jeder Luftkühler.

Es zählen ja nicht nur technische Fakten.
Budget, Optik, eigener hang zu etwas, etc. spielen auch eine Rolle in meinen Augen.

*Denke daran das da Wasser drin ist und  Wasser auslaufen kann.
Das kann dir bei Luftkühlung nicht passieren.

Luftkühlung ist langlebiger als Wasserkühlungen.*

Da ich eh alle 3 bis 4 Jahre mein komplettes System rauswerfe, hat sich das mit der langlebigkeit eh erledigt.

Alles andere in meinen Augen, liegen Aio´s nahe bei einander mit guten Luftkühlern.

Ich kann Dir definitiv eine qualitativ gute AIO empfehlen.


----------



## flx23 (22. Februar 2021)

CadCad schrieb:


> danke für eure Vorschläge zu den Towerkühlern , aber habt ihr euch dabei auch mal gefragt wieso nen Prism rein kam? ik sag mal RGB / Optik in nem Case mit Window
> (hätte man drauf kommen können, RGB Ram + RGB Kühler)


Deine Frage war bezogen auf leise, nicht auf RGB bling bling... 
Wenn du deine Fragen richtig stellst bekommst du auch die richtigen Antworten 

Also ja, eine wakü wird leiser sein als dein prism Kühler (is auch keine Kunst). 

Eine wakü die so leise ist wie ein Dark rock 4 Pro oder auch ein günstiger Brocken 3 kostet, dass muss dir bewusst sein, um Faktoren mehr. Zudem haben aoi das Problem das sie über die Zeit Flüssigkeit verlieren (Verdunstung) bzw. Luft in den Kreislauf kommt. Das kostet dann wieder Kühlleistung und auch werden die Geräusche mehr. 

Ach ja und Kirmes kannst du auch mit Luft haben 






						Luftkühlung CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: AM4, TDP-Klassifizierung ab 150W, Beleuchtung: RGB Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
					

Preisvergleich und Bewertungen für Luftkühlung CPU-Kühler mit Sockel: AM4, TDP-Klassifizierung ab 150W, Beleuchtung: RGB




					geizhals.de


----------



## TrueRomance (22. Februar 2021)

Man muss bei einem Wasserkasten immer bedenken, geht die Pumpe kaputt, kann man das komplette Teil in die Tonne werfen. Beim Luftkühler kann nur der Luffi kaputt gehen. Der kostet ein Bruchteil.
Auch muss man sich keine Gedanken machen wo man den Radiator wie einbaut damit die Pumpe keine Luft zieht. Und ich finde nen dicken Kühler definitv schicker


----------



## CadCad (22. Februar 2021)

flx23 schrieb:


> Deine Frage war bezogen auf leise, nicht auf RGB bling bling...
> Wenn du deine Fragen richtig stellst bekommst du auch die richtigen Antworten
> 
> Also ja, eine wakü wird leiser sein als dein prism Kühler (is auch keine Kunst).


Ehm meine Frage war richtig gestellt und dazu im Wasserkühlungsbereich...
hab ich da irgendwo nach nem Towerkühler gefragt ?

mit RGB bling bling war nur nochmal nen Hinweis, da einige nicht von Selber drauf kamen, dass es wohl nen Case mit Fenster sein wird.
sonst macht RGB ja auch keinen Sinn oder ?
Weswegen son schnöder Metallklotz ala Towerkühler optisch auch nicht passt, selbst mit RGB Fans.


----------



## TrueRomance (22. Februar 2021)

CadCad schrieb:


> Weswegen son schnöder Metallklotz ala Towerkühler


hübscher, wartungsfrei und günstiger 


CadCad schrieb:


> Wasserkühlungsbereich


Das geht manchmal unter. Da es hier im Forum in den neuen Beiträgen steht.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Februar 2021)

Für die 99 Euro die ein Noctua NH D-15 kostet bekommt man auch eine Eisbär 240er AIO.

Günstiger stimmt schonmal nicht.

Die Eisbär Kühlung kann man nachfüllen, also stimmt das mit dem Wegwerfen auch nicht.

Da die Eisbär Kühlung modular ist, kann man im Falle eines Defektes auch mit einer Reparaturmöglichkeit rechnen.

Bleibt noch der Vorteil der AIO, daß man sich keinen Metallklotz in den Rechner hängt, den man dann beim Transport des PC´s wieder abmontieren muß. Es gibt auch Berichte, da hat solch ein Metallklotz das Board und/oder die CPU beschädigt, nur schon beim Verschieben oder Anstoßen an den Rechner. Ein gravierender Nachteil der Metallklotzkühler.

Mit RGB Lüftern wird es natürlich viel teurer.

Das die Metallklotzkühler viel leiser sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## TrueRomance (27. Februar 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Für die 99 Euro die ein Noctua NH D-15 kostet bekommt man auch eine Eisbär 240er AIO.


Und es gibt nur den einen Kühler?



Downsampler schrieb:


> also stimmt das mit dem Wegwerfen auch nicht.


Wenn Pumpe kaputt, dann Pumpe kaputt.





Downsampler schrieb:


> beim Transport des PC´s wieder abmontieren muß


Muss man nicht.



Downsampler schrieb:


> das Board und/oder die CPU beschädigt, nur schon beim Verschieben oder Anstoßen an den Rechner.


Märchenstunde?



Downsampler schrieb:


> Das die Metallklotzkühler viel leiser sind, wage ich zu bezweifeln.


Ich höre meinen gar nicht. Leiser geht's also nicht.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Februar 2021)

Pumpe kaputt, AIO kaputt, bei der Eisbär AIO nicht. Die Pumpe und alle anderen Bestandteile bekommt man als Ersatzteile einzeln.



> Ich höre meinen gar nicht. Leiser geht's also nicht.



Vielleicht hast du was an den Ohren und diese gaukeln dir eine Märchenstunde vor? 


> Zudem haben aoi das Problem das sie über die Zeit Flüssigkeit verlieren (Verdunstung) bzw. Luft in den Kreislauf kommt. Das kostet dann wieder Kühlleistung und auch werden die Geräusche mehr.


Das habe ich an meiner Corsair H50 aus dem Jahre 2009 kürzlich bemerkt. Da die Kühlung aber schon 11 Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, ist das wohl nicht so schlimm.

Mich hat die H50 voll überzeugt und das in 3 Systemen: zuerst auf dem Intel Q6600, dann auf dem Intel i7-2600K übertaktet auf 4.5 GHz, zuletzt auf dem Ryzen 5 2600X. Wenn an der H50 ein Fillport vorhanden wäre, um die AIO nachzufüllen oder die Kühlflüssigkeit komplett zu wechseln, dann wäre die wohl noch bei mir im Einsatz. Schlußendlich habe ich mich für einen Austausch gegen eine Eisbär 280 entschieden, weil die Eisbär das Nachfüllen erlaubt, es dort Ersatzteile gibt und im Kühlkreislauf nur Kupfer verbaut wurde, so daß man auf Kühlflüssigkeiten komplett verzichten könnte und mit destilliertem Wasser zurechtkommt.


----------



## TrueRomance (27. Februar 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> bekommt man als Ersatzteile einzeln.


Und was kosten die Ersatzteile?



Downsampler schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du was an den Ohren und diese gaukeln dir eine Märchenstunde vor?


Ich denke nicht. Der Kühler selbst erzeugt keine Geräusche und der Lüfter dreht im Idle mit 500 Touren. Da hört man nix. Selbst unter Last läuft er mit max. 800 Touren. Also auch nicht wirklich hörbar.


----------



## wuselsurfer (27. Februar 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Vielleicht hast du was an den Ohren und diese gaukeln dir eine Märchenstunde vor?


Eine gute Dämmung, gute Lüfter mit guter Lüfterblattgeometrie und die Luftkühlung ist nicht hörbar.

Ich höre meine Lüfter so ab 1000 U/min ein bißchen rauschen.
Und das NUR beim Test.

In der Praxis hab ich sie seit 6 Jahren nicht mehr gehört, egal, bei welcher Belastung.
1 cm dicker Dämmschaum macht da viel aus.


----------



## Downsampler (27. Februar 2021)

Warum glaubst du jetzt das eine AIO Kühlung lauter ist? Wegen den paar Jammerlappen, die zu blöd sind die Luftblasen aus den Pumpen steigen zu lassen und die dann herumlabern, daß die Pumpen laut sind?

Ich habe auch eine Schalldämmung im Gehäuse und höre da nix.


----------



## TrueRomance (27. Februar 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Warum glaubst du jetzt das eine AIO Kühlung lauter ist?


Glaubt doch niemand. Nur erfindet du Horrorszenarien die Quatsch sind. Ziehst zu deinem "Preisvergleich" einen NH D15 hinzu und wir sagen, dass eine AIO nicht leiser als ein Luftkühler ist. Dafür wartungsfrei und langlebiger. Der einzige Vorteil der AIO ist die Optik. Und das ist nunmal Geschmackssache.

Und oft ist nunmal die Pumpe bei AIOs lauter als ein Luftkühler. Und nachfüllen kann man nunmal die wenigsten AIOs.

Also lass deine Überheblichkeit und sieh die Vorteile eines 


Downsampler schrieb:


> Metallklotzkühler





Downsampler schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine Schalldämmung im Gehäuse und höre da nix.


Und wo ist dann der Vorteil deiner AIO wenn du sie nicht siehst?


----------



## flx23 (27. Februar 2021)

Also ich weiß ja nicht... Ich habe ein Gehäuse ohne Dämmung und einen Dark rock 4 auf meinem 3900x
Hören tu ich von Lüfter nix. Das einzige was ich höre ist die Grafikkarte wenn sie 300 Watt zieht.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und was kosten die Ersatzteile?


Die Pumpe kostet genau so viel wie ein Noctua Lüfter.








						Alphacool DC-LT 2600 Ultra low noise Ceramic - 12V DC
					

Alphacool DC-LT Keramik 12 Volt Pumpe Low Noise, die Miniausgabe einer Pumpe mit viel Dampf im Kessel! Wasserkühlung im Allgemein ist nicht nur für Bigtower und im Highendbereich zu Hause. Auch Barebones, HTPC oder Desktoprechner...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Nur ist der Aufwand zum Austauschen etwas höher als mit einem Lüfter.
Die Pumpe der ALC Alphacool Eisbaer Aurora AIO ist aber in der Tat sehr leise.


----------



## Downsampler (28. Februar 2021)

Naja denk was du willst, ich habe von noch keiner AIO Pumpe irgendwas gehört, das nicht in Zusammenhang mit Luftblasen in der Pumpe gestanden hat und die Eisbär ist meine 3. AIO die ich bisher angeschafft habe.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Die Pumpe kostet genau so viel wie ein Noctua Lüfter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist die Pumpe der Eisbär LT AIO. Die ist sogar noch günstiger als die normale Eisbär AIO.

Und nochmal: von der Pumpe hört man 0. Also ist der Metallklotzkühler nicht im Vorteil.


----------



## Sinusspass (28. Februar 2021)

Bei der Eisbär kannst du einfach nachfüllen, wenn etwas mehr Luft drin ist. Die sammelt sich schließlich im kleinen Agb, zumindest ist das der Plan.


----------



## TrueRomance (28. Februar 2021)

Downsampler schrieb:


> Und nochmal: von der Pumpe hört man 0. Also ist der Metallklotzkühler nicht im Vorteil


Doch, er ist im Vorteil. Er ist günstiger, deutlich sogar. Er ist komplett wartungsfrei, da muss kein Wasser nachgefüllt werden. Man muss auch nichts beachten damit die Pumpe keine Luft zieht.



Downsampler schrieb:


> das nicht in Zusammenhang mit Luftblasen in der Pumpe gestanden hat


Und bei wie vielen AIOs kann man genau dieses Problem mit dem Nachfüllen von Wasser beheben?

Also welchen Vorteil hat eine AIO denn nun wenn man sie nicht sieht? Sie ist nicht leiser, nicht merklich kühler und bringt oben genannte Nachteile mit sich und kostet dabei deutlich mehr als ein guter Luftkühler.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2021)

AGB kannst im eingebautem Zustand nicht öffnen, da läuft dir sonst das ganze Wasser aus. Dazu muss die AIO ausgebaut sein. Aber ein sehr einfacher Trick zum befüllen ist mit einer Spritze in der Schnellkupplung das Ventil runter zu drücken und dann einfach ein paar mal nachfüllen. Dann immer wieder Radiator schenken damit die Luft wieder in den Schlauch aufsteigt und nochmals nachfüllen. Natürlich im ausgebautem Zustand, damit der Schlauch oder die Pumpe hochgehalten werden kann.

So haben wir einen zusätzlichen Radiator der mit angeschlossen werden sollte vor dem Einbau vorbefüllt.


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Und bei wie vielen AIOs kann man genau dieses Problem mit dem Nachfüllen von Wasser beheben?


Das ist natürlich nur ein Vorteil, was ALC mit seinen AIOs bietet. Es kommt noch dazu das hier Radiatoren aus Kupfer verbaut werden. Wenn AIO, dann würde ich nur eine von ALC bevorzugen, da hier alle modular aufgebaut ist, auch Schläuche und Anschlüsse.


Downsampler schrieb:


> Das ist die Pumpe der Eisbär LT AIO. Die ist sogar noch günstiger als die normale Eisbär AIO.


Diese Pumpe ist aktuell bei den Eisbär verbaut und kann sogar durch die etwas stärkere 3600er Pumpe ersetzt werden.


----------



## Downsampler (28. Februar 2021)

Alphacool Eisbaer (Solo) - 2600rpm - Black
					

Neben den verschiedenen vorbefüllten Eisbaeren die "Out oft the Box" verwendet werden können, gibt es das Kernstück der Eisbaer auch als Solo Variante. Damit können sie selbst bestimmten wie sie ihren Kreislauf aufbauen möchten und...




					www.alphacool.com
				












						Alphacool
					






					www.alphacool.com


----------



## IICARUS (28. Februar 2021)

Und jetzt rate mal was darin verbaut ist... 
Natürlich kannst auch den kompletten Kühler inkl. Pumpe austauschen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NK17pFteG7E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei der neuen Aurora werden die LEDs nicht mehr an die Stromversorgung der Pumpe mit angeschlossen, da die D-RGBs die nun verbaut sind als Kabel separat gespeist werden


----------



## FetterKasten (28. Februar 2021)

Wenn du nen leisen PC hast, also große Gehäuselüfter, hochwertiges Netzteil, SSDs, fetter CPU Kühler, dann hörst du auch unter Last kaum was davon.
Geräuschquelle NR 1 ist die Graka.
Wenn dann musst du auch diese wasserkühlen. Das würde viel für die Lautstärke unter Last bringen.


----------



## BigBoymann (9. März 2021)

Kann die Aurora bedenkenlos empfehlen, hab aus designtechnischen Gründen die Solo Variante genommen, dazu einen weißen 420er Radiator und 3 140er Lüfter im semi passiv Betrieb, Pumpe ist geräuschlos, Lüfter nur unter Prime mit OC und 180W PP hörbar, unter normaler Last absolut lautlos, allerdings auch auf 1100mV undervoltet. 

Als nächstes wird die GPU integriert, evtl. ne zweite Pumpe dazu, aber Mal sehen was mit einer Pumpe und einem weiteren 360er Radiator passiert.


----------



## Shinna (10. März 2021)

Der TE hat sich doch seine Frage selber beantwortet - wenn er mal den Kopf benützen würde...

- Tower Cooler scheidet für ihn aus optischen Gründen aus
- Blower mit RGB sind nicht wirklich besser als der Prism

Was bleibt also? Genau eine AIO. Die billigen Teile scheiden aus. Da sind die RGB Lüfter zu 99% crap. Entweder versagen nach kurzer Zeit LEDs und/oder die Dinger sind bei 1200rpm so laut wie gute Lüfter bei +2000rpm. Sprich der TE müsste für geringfügig bessere Temperaturen in etwa den Gegenwert seiner CPU ausgeben. Ob es ihm das wert ist muss er selber wissen.

Ansonsten darf man beim Thema AIO auch nicht Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen. Ob eine AIO Sinn macht hängt auch maßgeblich von der CPU, GPU, Case und den Workloads ab. Bei einem 16 Kerner mit 200w Workloads ist jede GUTE AIO deutlich besser als ein NH-D15 oder DRP4. Da reden wir von 6°C und mehr Unterschied bei normalisierten Noiselevel. Was bei Ambient Cooling eine Menge ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

